# Suggestions - game similar/same genre as Rome Total War / Medieval Total War series?



## Black Panther (Nov 18, 2010)

As a Christmas present for my 16 y/o brother.

He spent months playing Rome Total War and Medieval Total War and their expansion packs. He didn't like COD a lot, or BFBC series.. preferring these type of historic medieval strategy games. I had bought him Crysis when it was released, finished it in 4 days..

Now I'm totally not into this type of genre that's why I'm asking for help here.

I was decided on Civilization V thinking it was similar, but I've just phoned my dad who told me that my brother hadn't liked Civilization IV either  (I've never played Civilization either)

Which games would you suggest which are very similar in genre to Rome Total War and Medieval Total War?

Thanks.


----------



## Inioch (Nov 18, 2010)

Civilization V plays quite differently from IV so you might consider that, I know I didn't like IV but am hooked on V.

In the sam "Total War" genre, I'd suggest King Arthur - The roleplaying Wargame. It can be a bit rough around the edges sometimes but I enjoyed it quite a lot.

Mount & Blade?


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Nov 18, 2010)

I would say the closes thing to Rome Total War would be Napoleon Total War. You still have that feeling have controlling a MASSIVE army just now they have guns and cannons.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 18, 2010)

He has King Arthur. Am not sure if he's got Napoleon...


----------



## mcloughj (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't forget Empire: Total War! Great fun!


----------



## human_error (Nov 18, 2010)

I loved rome: total war and medieval: total war and loved sins of a solar empire which is more real time than the total war games but has a similar scale, but with space ships  may be worth looking into.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe branch out into the modern stuff with Rise of Nations/ Legends.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 18, 2010)

Napoleon total war was fun, but a game that has mentioned before is one of my favorites. That game is:

*MOUNT & BLADE !!!* 

So many freaking mods too! It is simply great.


----------



## I see SPY! (Nov 18, 2010)

How about Crusaders: Thy Kingdom Come?
Seems similar to Total War, although not as good...


----------



## Kreij (Nov 18, 2010)

He's 16 years old. Teach him about diversity. Get him a good RPG.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 18, 2010)

Check out _Hegemony: Philip of Macedon._  I bought it off of Steam, and it truly looks fantastic.  To tell the truth, I haven't had time to play it, but crazyeyesreaper has nothing but good to say about it.  He seems to have a discerning taste in games.  But the video of gameplay is a big enough seller.  That, and the fact that it's an independent title.


----------



## Frick (Nov 19, 2010)

Check out Europa Universalis III (or really anything by Paradox)! He might get frustrated that he can't control the battles individually, but the game is huge, deep and awesome amounts of fun. 

(nothing beats the feeling of stomping the british isles with elephants )


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 19, 2010)

eu3 might overwhelm a 16 year old, or he might love it. 


Id say empire:tw. u already know he likes the tw games so just buy him the next in the series... And id recommend empire over napoleon, only because it has more countries to choose from


----------



## n-ster (Nov 19, 2010)

I still preferred Napoleon over Empire


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 19, 2010)

First off, hats off for your brother. Keep feeding him with games like these, at least he can learn scores of things from them, compared to the games where f*ck is the greatest word used since sliced bread. And it helps financially too, these games can easily feed him 100-200 hours of gameplay!

Back on topic, well why not give him games in the same genre? Cause there aren't many games like these, sadly. I can understand why he can't like Civ 5, which is a great game, but when you've played total war and seen the massive armies line up on the map and get in the fight in 3d, you can hardly like Civ 5 when you only fight on the main map.  Here are all the total wars I've played : 

Shogun
medieval
rome and its expansions. Barbarian Invasion, Alexander. There are a lot of mods for the game, make him check it out
medieval II and its expansions are great. Kingdoms should be better of the series. Fast action, great if he likes going on crusades.
Empire and its expansion, Napoleon. 

And if he can wait, there is another total war coming out, Shogun II which I think will come out early next year. Hope this helped.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 19, 2010)

love the total war series, and tbh haven't found a game outside of their series that has the same feel. have him check out the others in the series for now as shogun 2 is supposed to be awesome.


----------



## razaron (Nov 19, 2010)

i agree with most of the posts here. get him empire or napolean total war (steam has a pack with both and all the dlc for £30).
or wait until shogun 2 total war which comes out march 15th (in the US)


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 20, 2010)

Not just Mount & Blade, but Mount & Blade: Warband. It has "(low) fantasy mods" (fictional setting but no magic) as well as historical mods (AD 1258 for example).

Any Paradox Interactive game really. Although their latest is Hearts of Iron III (and an expansion called Semper Fi), which is based on the WWII era (1939-1948). There are other games from them like Europa Universalis too. Note that although Mount & Blade: Warband was made by a Turkish company, their publisher is also Paradox Interactive.

Of course get him the other Total War games too, as well as the new Cossacks games.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 20, 2010)

At 16 I would get him Postal 2 Share The Pain...he would have a blast with it and the game can be had cheaply now too. I loaned my copy to a co-worker awhile back and he said his boys were nearly fist-fighting to get on the pc to play it lol.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 20, 2010)

Anno 1404, he needs to play games in real time


----------



## digibucc (Nov 20, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> At 16 I would get him Postal 2 Share The Pain...he would have a blast with it and the game can be had cheaply now too. I loaned my copy to a co-worker awhile back and he said his boys were nearly fist-fighting to get on the pc to play it lol.



lol, he is interested in historical strategy games and didn't like CoD or BC2, so you recommend a shooter where the most popular weapon is YOU, PEEING all over your enemies?    no offense, I had some fun with the Postal series as well - but the fact that kids were ready to fight over it DOES NOT put a point in it's favor.  It's completely over the top and no one sub-18 should touch those games, imo.  at the very least, they shouldn't be offered by caring sisters 

and uh, 3 should be out soon 

EU and Anno are great, as well as everything from the Empire:TW engine (Arthur, Hedgemony, etc)

the thing about total war series is they are two games really, there is the RTS when you are fighting, and there is the city-empire building strat, like a simcity.  which part does he enjoy more?  When i first came to love TW, it was for the building.  it wasn't for years that I finally stopped clicking "auto" on the battles.   i'm going to step out on a limb and say he's not like me, and enjoys the battles right off.  in that case I would NOT recommend Civ 5 (though it is an awesome game) because you don't really get in depth with the battles...


----------

